# Kenalog and units when less than 10mg



## dgerry (May 23, 2011)

If a physician uses 5mg of Kenalog that is 1/2 a unit.  Do we bill .5 units to the insurance company?  The descriptor of J3301 says 10 mg - not up to 10mg.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jbrashear (May 26, 2011)

Usually injections come in pre-measured viles. When a patient receives 5mg, the other 5mg are discarded. You are entitled to reimbursement for 1 unit because 1 unit was "consumed" for the service.

Janice Brashear, CPC


----------

